# marmaris TV soaps



## frank osborne (Jan 18, 2015)

we are looking to settle in Marmaris, can my wife receive her TV soaps there on her tablet, and is there TV bars that have them,Terry & Pam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Which soaps is she looking for? British ones or something else?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## frank osborne (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Bev, Pam watches the English soaps,eastenders, coronation street and emerdale, thanks Frank.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If they're all on the free to air channels, you can stream them on Filmon.


----------



## frank osborne (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you for the info,Frank.


----------

